# Your thoughts on buying vs streaming?



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 27, 2020)

g


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 27, 2020)

I still go out of my way to have local digital copies on my devices. There are time when you have no signal, low data, or just don't want to be connected to anything.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 27, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Personally I am forced to buy for 2 reasons: sound quality (I need my FLACs) and selection (the troubles of foreign music). What about you guys?


Digital streaming is definitely the most convenient of the two, but I still prefer having a physical copy. The fact that digital media can be pretty fragile and how it can easily become lost and unaccessible just makes me feel worried that I might lose something that I "own"
Physical media is just way easier to preserve, so that's why I prefer it.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 30, 2020)

Streaming made it much cheaper for the average consumer. I prefer it


----------



## x65943 (Aug 1, 2020)

The only music I buy are records for my record player - for everything else I stream


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 1, 2020)

*Cough*
piracy
*Cough*
sorry guys i meant spotify

Honestly its hard to make money on spotify if you underground there was a chart i cant find it but it showed how many listeners you need + clicks to make even a dollar


EDIT. found it https://www.visualcapitalist.com/how-many-music-streams-to-earn-a-dollar/ says 229 that is still alot.always support if ya can.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)

Buying or Streaming music?

I'm still using Windows Media Player and MP3 files... I don't know what you're talking about... certainly don't.

If it's not broken, don't try to fix it.

PS: Streaming is a trend, and as all trends... it will get old overtime.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 1, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Buying or Streaming music?
> 
> I'm still using Windows Media Player and MP3 files... I don't know what you're talking about... certainly don't.
> 
> ...


Streaming is super convenient, if it were to die you would need something like p2p streaming - which admittedly would be killer


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2020)

I had a spotify trial for a year. I used it all of two times, just to stream new songs to my phone, and another time to test integration with a review item. I get that it's convenient for some, but I just get FLACs and then upload them to Google Play Music, so I have them on the go as well. Best of both worlds.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 1, 2020)

Chary said:


> I had a spotify trial for a year. I used it all of two times, just to stream new songs to my phone, and another time to test integration with a review item. I get that it's convenient for some, but I just get FLACs and then upload them to Google Play Music, so I have them on the go as well. Best of both worlds.


The thing I like about Spotify is it can create a whole playlist for me of songs I never heard - all of which I somehow like

It's a novelty I can't really find anywhere else - even other streaming services couldn't get it right for me

Ofc I got music on my phone - but at some point I began to like hearing new stuff more than listening to my classics


----------



## nxwing (Aug 1, 2020)

Pretty much always going with streaming when listening to my phone or iPad. Spotify's super convenient. It's suggestion algorithm is also pretty good. I use FLACs when I listen on my laptop. I do sorta buy CDs from time to time but only for the novelty of it really. I'd pretty much stick to digital.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Aug 1, 2020)

Chary said:


> I had a spotify trial for a year. I used it all of two times, just to stream new songs to my phone, and another time to test integration with a review item. I get that it's convenient for some, but I just get FLACs and then upload them to Google Play Music, so I have them on the go as well. Best of both worlds.


The fact that Google Play Music transcodes to 320k MP3 is what out me off from using it. I don't want my 300gb of music tampered with lol.


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2020)

x65943 said:


> it can create a whole playlist for me of songs I never heard - all of which I somehow like


Yeah, that's the coolest part. I think I just have really weird and/or specific tastes. I never liked what it tried to come up with for me lol



PineappleGod said:


> The fact that Google Play Music transcodes to 320k MP3 is what out me off from using it. I don't want my 300gb of music tampered with lol.


It's not like it converts your preexisting files though? It just uploads them, then transcodes the ones in the cloud. Unless you mean listening while on the go at high bitrate quality.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Streaming is super convenient, if it were to die you would need something like p2p streaming - which admittedly would be killer



I'm still using my stereo to hear cassettes and cd's pal.
My music isn't going anywhere.
Besides, if I want to listen music outdoors, all I have to do is to copy my files to my SD, put it on any MP3 player, and wear headphones.

I literally don't get why people would pay money for something that's almost completely free?


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Aug 1, 2020)

Once in a blue moon I'll feel super sentimental about something so I'll buy a physical thing to hold. Otherwise I stream harder than a pregnant salmon.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 1, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I'm still using my stereo to hear cassettes and cd's pal.
> My music isn't going anywhere.
> Besides, if I want to listen music outdoors, all I have to do is to copy my files to my SD, put it on any MP3 player, and wear headphones.
> 
> I literally don't get why people would pay money for something that's almost completely free?


Streaming music is extremely convenient. Wanna listen to a song but not buy the whole album? Easy. Wanna listen to a bunch of albums and save money? Streaming.

There's also curated playlists that are often updated, usually weekly. These playlists are a hit-or-miss depending on your overall taste. There's also song and artist suggestions based on your favorite ones and they're usually pretty spot on. Discovered lots of musicians I otherwise wouldn't have found through those algorithms.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 1, 2020)

For music, I like streaming. 

If I read books, I’d like to read an actual book. I’d like to not look at a bright screen for long time. Then I can also read outside and not have to deal with the glare on my screen. 

For movies, I don’t mind renting a kids movies for a party, or something. Mostly, I’d rather buy movies because they aren’t much more to keep forever.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 1, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> For music, I like streaming.
> 
> If I read books, I’d like to read an actual book. I’d like to not look at a bright screen for long time. Then I can also read outside and not have to deal with the glare on my screen.
> 
> For movies, I don’t mind renting a kids movies for a party, or something. Mostly, I’d rather buy movies because they aren’t much more to keep forever.


The Kindle has a good lightless solution that works similar to etch n sketch - no internal light at all and it works perfect outside just like a book

Highly recommend


----------



## Chains (Aug 16, 2020)

I buy games & stream movies. Both are digital though.


----------



## scottyboy (Aug 18, 2020)

stream everything but struggle getting it free apart from movies they easy to get free


----------



## tfocosta (Aug 30, 2020)

Digital has its own advantages: it's cheaper, quicker to get/available instantly and portable (in smaller devices).

But if you are an avid collector or a fan of a certain band, movie director, TV show, videogame, etc., you gotta get the real thing. And this is where the physical enters the game. And the quality is usually better too (e.g.: vinyl vs MP3/streaming).


----------



## m3inard (Aug 30, 2020)

streaming is much more fun because you can search whatever you like.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2020)

Streaming can vanish at any moment while buying remains there for you.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 14, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Streaming can vanish at any moment


Unless there's a special downloader available that removes the DRM from the service you use.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

music: services like spotify rarely have what i like, closest has been youtube, but i have to bare shit quality, might start a cd collection of my favorites though
movies and shows: services like netflix rarely have what i like, i often pirate due to never having seen a steam equivalent for movies, i might start a dvd collection of my favorites though
games: i already have a fairly big steam catalog, if i try streaming (my internet is kinda shit, contract says itrs 120/60 mb/s, more like 60/10  and often less) its not gonna be my only source of games, there are some games i havent even touched


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Unless there's a special downloader available that removes the DRM from the service you use.


That's jumping through hoops to get to it.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 14, 2020)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Unless there's a special downloader available that removes the DRM from the service you use.


Looks illegal to me


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Looks illegal to me


its available on the ms store, i dont think they's allow such a thing, ms has been very anti piracy


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Flixgrab is kind of shit (in terms of quality), but those who know the better way of ripping won't say how either.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 14, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Looks illegal to me


You have to sign in with your streaming accounts in order for it to work. Legally, it's not all that different from ripping a DVD you bought.


Azerus_Kun said:


> honestly, streaming services already have kind of a shit quality, unless its an exclusive i'd go for BRripping


I mainly use it for downloading HD content that never got released on BluRay.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Flixgrab is kind of shit (in terms of quality), but those who know the better way of ripping won't say how either.


honestly, streaming services already have kind of a shit quality, unless its an exclusive i'd go for BRripping


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> honestly, streaming services already have kind of a shit quality, unless its an exclusive i'd go for BRripping


Yes, but you can get the best quality out of AMZN and NF with the right tools.

Of course, if available then it's better to rip the DVD, BD or 4K UHD BD although the quality may vary (better or worse — there's been a few instances AMZN had better quality than the Blu-rays).


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 14, 2020)

Buy new games.
Stream all old gens games.

I think sony and Nintendo should only stream their -all old games.

Like if you didn’t buy the game today digital or physical you can stream it later when that console dies (after 8 years ago which maybe will get better internet speed)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Buy new games.
> Stream all old gens games.
> 
> I think sony and Nintendo should only stream their -all old games.
> ...


maybe sony, but, with nintendo stuff, the amount of bandwith streaming nes or snes games takes is more than just downloading the rom+emulator, hell, maybe even n64 and ps1, if you play something like an rpg, you spend more on data that you would have downloading the game+emulator

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Boesy said:


> Yes, but you can get the best quality out of AMZN and NF with the right tools.
> 
> Of course, if available then it's better to rip the DVD, BD or 4K UHD BD although the quality may vary (better or worse — there's been a few instances AMZN had better quality than the Blu-rays).


oh, totally agree here


----------



## vincentx77 (Oct 14, 2020)

I used to be adamant about buying all my music on CD. In a perfect world I would always choose lossless over lossy, even for casual listening. The issue is, I just recently got a new iPhone, and with it a trial of Apple Music (which has lapsed and now I'm paying for it). The whole 'mastered for iTunes' thing sounds like a gimmick, but in truth, it's basically a mix of the recordings before dynamic range compression is applied. For newer music especially, the Apple Music tracks sound better than CDs. For stuff that was made before the 'loudness wars' the CDs are going to edge out the AAC tracks. Tidal has something similar, though Tidal's lossless tracks won't sound as good as Apple's unless they're the 'MQA' tracks, I just wish record companies would stop that bullshit. It really does hurt the quality of music.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

vincentx77 said:


> I used to be adamant about buying all my music on CD. In a perfect world I would always choose lossless over lossy, even for casual listening. The issue is, I just recently got a new iPhone, and with it a trial of Apple Music (which has lapsed and now I'm paying for it). The whole 'mastered for iTunes' thing sounds like a gimmick, but in truth, it's basically a mix of the recordings before dynamic range compression is applied. For newer music especially, the Apple Music tracks sound better than CDs. For stuff that was made before the 'loudness wars' the CDs are going to edge out the AAC tracks. Tidal has something similar, though Tidal's lossless tracks won't sound as good as Apple's unless they're the 'MQA' tracks, I just wish record companies would stop that bullshit. It really does hurt the quality of music.


we need something like Steam but for music, Steam already offers videogame soundtracks and is probably the only digital music i've ever bought, weird no one ever did something like it though


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2020)

Stream music, it’s just overall more convenient for me, but I do have a collection of flac and mp3 files for my favorite songs


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 14, 2020)

Mostly do all to streaming for music and movies. Streaming helps find things I wouldn't have otherwise since I would have not purchased


----------

